# Feral Kitten Calling to Mom



## stripeyliz (Jul 5, 2009)

I have just taken in a 6-wk old feral kitten. I have the kitten in a quiet room upstairs to get him used to being inside. Meanwhile, I am continuing to feed his mom, and she is usually hanging around outside the house. 
The problem is this: The kitten's room has a screened window and he can hear "mom" calling for him. When he hears mom's voice, he goes nuts meowing back to her! Is this going to stop him from getting socialized in the house? Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I've had this happen.
They will eventually adjust. Is there any way you can reunite the mother with her kitten and socialize her, too? If not, they just *will* have to adjust. 

I trapped Malibu and her litter in my garage when the kittens were about 8wks old. By 10wks, since I had made little headway socializing them in the garage (I coudn't get them to come to me) I seperated them. The kittens were trapped and placed in my bathroom and Mallie went to be spayed and was then returned to my property. She walked around/around my house, calling, and the kittens would call back to her. 
I would go outside and blink at Mallie, telling her that her babies were fine and would get good homes. I would also do the same thing inside with the kittens, sit and talk to them, telling them they were off on a new chapter in their lives and would get great homes at the adoption center. I think they only called to each other for less than a week. 
What helped me, was Mallie's litter was already very close to weaning age.


----------



## stripeyliz (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the moral support... I do have hopes that mom can be "tamed" after she is spayed. I am going to attempt to trap her at the end of the month. She's a real "glamor-puss" and I'm sure I could find a home for her if she wasn't such a wild thing!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Its so nice of you to take this kitten in and want to spay the mom. I would suggest you trap her asap to be spayed. If her kitten is 6 weeks old she is able to go out and get pregnant in the next week or two. Now that she is focused on finding her kitten and sticking around your house would be the ideal time. If she gives up, she may go back into heat and wander off and the opertunity will be missed to Spay her.

Its mind boggling how often even a nursing mother can go into heat. Id let the milk dry up for a couple days. And get her trapped. Or trap her and hold her while the milk dries up which is what we do when we TNR.. 

Any pictures of your kitten? Would love to see them.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I know that must be difficult for you. Merry is right. Mother cat could easily get pregnant now. There are shelters who will help you. I hope you'll get her spayed as soon as you can. Thank you for taking in the kitten!


----------

